# Syrian equation maybe changing



## Scotth (Mar 19, 2013)

> The specter of chemical weapons attacks in the Syrian civil war emerged Tuesday, with the government and rebels each blaming the other for using such munitions.
> 
> The embattled government of President Bashar al-Assad accused rebels of a deadly chemical weapons missile attack. At least 25 people died and dozens more were injured Tuesday in the town of Khan al-Asal in Aleppo province, Syrian state media said, quoting government figures. Rebels rebuffed the claims and blamed the regime.
> 
> ...


remainder of story:  http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/19/world/meast/syria-civil-war/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2

We might not be able to avoid a more direct involvement in the near future.  I don't think it would involve boots on the ground but an air campaign could end up on the table.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe it when Israel says it happened.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 19, 2013)

So this is why the owner of the company I work for told me good luck in Syria lol

He said good luck in Korea after Lil Kim started his tantrum 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2013)

Atlas said:


> So this is why the owner of the company I work for told me good luck in Syria lol
> 
> He said good luck in Korea after Lil Kim started his tantrum 2 weeks ago.


Owner sounds like a douchebag.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 19, 2013)

The story either side is selling doesn't "smell" right at all.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ns-kill-people-in-syria-today/article9954875/


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> The story either side is selling doesn't "smell" right at all.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ns-kill-people-in-syria-today/article9954875/


Not surprised, remember the mortar attack on the market in Bosnia?  Everyone blamed the Serbs, but some evidence indicated it came from a muslim enclave.  Same goes with the C-160 (IIRC) shootdown, our muslim friends did it to get us to intervene.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Not surprised, remember the mortar attack on the market in Bosnia? Everyone blamed the Serbs, but some evidence indicated it came from a muslim enclave. Same goes with the C-160 (IIRC) shootdown, our muslim friends did it to get us to intervene.


 
There was talk of the exact same thing on the news last night, how it seemed to fit exactly what Obama said was the "red line" for intervention.  Seems like someone wants the fight to escalate, could be both sides.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have less than zero interest in fighting in Syria.  I think I'd just as soon drop bombs on both sides.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I have less than zero interest in fighting in Syria. I think I'd just as soon drop bombs on both sides.


Yup, still can't believe Lindsey Graham wants boots on the ground (as long as they are not his).


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm getting so tired of that.  I swore an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States, I didn't swear an oath to support and defend everyone, everywhere in the world, all the time.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 21, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I have less than zero interest in fighting in Syria. I think I'd just as soon drop bombs on both sides.


That line of reasoning could be applied to many other places as well, Sir.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 21, 2013)

I just hate hearing the people who pissed and moaned about Libya and how we didn't have a strategic reason to be involved there but somehow we should be in Syria? I really can't understand Graham saying we should have boots on the ground in Syria?

It makes me question who's national security interest some of are legislator's are advocating for.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/23/politics/us-syrian-rebels/index.html?c=world

Hi.. I'm Joe Nobody who has done absolutly nothing with his life.. 

but even I know this is insane. Who the Hell is at the helm?


----------



## JHD (Jul 24, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm getting so tired of that.  I swore an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States, I didn't swear an oath to support and defend everyone, everywhere in the world, all the time.



Amen.


----------

